# Got this one mounted



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I just noticed the day and month are right but the year is wrong. I just pulled a chip from all 8 cameras and I'm going through them now. This new location where this picture is taken is nuts right now. I have counted 14 different bucks on the one camera in 6 days of pics. My buck to doe ratio is 3 to 1, 3 bucks to every doe!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks like some night moves. Maybe it's me but I feel dirty after seeing that.....


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Poor buck is hung like a tick........HAHA!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

did you get there permission for that before posting!!lol


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Haha that buck is going to come out and claim he didn't make that movie like all the Hollywood people do 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

At least it looks like he is going to be passing on some good genes.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

That would be the perfect picture for a caption contest!


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Is that Paris Hilton?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Papascott said:


> That would be the perfect picture for a caption contest!


OK.....







1. Next time, we'll get a room........








2. Don't worry, I'm on the pill........








3. Don't believe those stories about hoof size!!!!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice pic...lol!
I took some pictures of an 8pt servicing a doe in my backyard a couple days ago.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey now this is a family site should of put a censor bar over that thing lol!  Seems like you have some good odds on that property


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Not the greatest pic,but I took this out of the kitchen window a couple days ago.Cant figure out how to zoom it in...lol


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Hes got a little weiner,rack size means nothing ?.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

It is not how deep you fish it is in you wiggle your worm 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Bow Chicka Wow Wow


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Someone want to make a Chuck Testa version of this?


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

deer porn....


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Lewis said:


> .Cant figure out how to zoom it in


PERVERT!!!!!!


----------



## Raker (May 9, 2004)

You guys are funny looking at deer porn.....


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

LOL @SnakeCharmer! Thats funny stuff. Almost like they did it on purpose


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

Cracks me up the post with a beer bottle got closed after 2 post but this ones still open. Just for the recorded I don't think either should be closed. Now I remember why I don't come to OGF as much any more!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

thats so funny! well kids this is how venison is made lol


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

FireMurph said:


> Now I remember why I don't come to OGF as much any more!


You've made four posts since 6:30 last night, lol


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

Hetfieldinn said:


> You've made four posts since 6:30 last night, lol


Had some free time with the holiday! I came to this forums about 10 times a day, now it's about once a week. 
It shows how often I'm here and post wish it had how may of your post are deleted.
Made a comment about the car salesman just said typical salesman answering a question with a question and got spanked (my post was deleted because he's an advertiser).


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Must have been a cold rain that night....


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

FireMurph said:


> Cracks me up the post with a beer bottle got closed after 2 post but this ones still open. Just for the recorded I don't think either should be closed.


I was thinking the same thing. :S


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

What section was this elusive 'beer can buck' in that got deleted. I've looked all over for it, and have found nothing?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

just a pic of a beer and a vex. 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=188167


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

No idea why that one got closed, fellas. There's been numerous threads on Yuengling in the past few weeks, so maybe the mod that closed it thought another thread on the subject wasn't needed.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Or prefers Bud over Yuengling


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

What I dont get is that it was open for days then out of the blue...gone. For no apparent reason it only had one response....lol


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

If the buck had been drinking a beer this one would have been deleted also


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Or smoking afterwards.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

That doe was really ugly..I think that buck had his beer goggles on!


----------

